# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Your six favorite posters

## garyo

I don't mean for this to be a popularity contest, but to see which direction you go politically.
Rina
Trinnity
Trat ( Thomas Paine)
XL
Ocean
Calypso
Honorable mention, Patrick, Coolwalker

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

oh boy did you pick a bad day to do this.

----------



----------


## garyo

Is there ever a good day?

----------


## The XL

Jimmies will be rustled in this thread.

Rina Dragonborn
Network
Thomas Paine
Maximatic
Gemini
Trinnity/garyo(Tie)

HM: kilgram, coolwalker, Bleedingheadken, Oceanlover

----------

garyo (06-13-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> oh boy did you pick a bad day to do this.


Bwahahaa!

----------


## garyo

> Jimmies will be rustled in this thread.
> 
> Rina Dragonborn
> Network
> Thomas Paine
> Maximatic
> Gemini
> Trinnity/garyo(Tie)
> 
> HM: kilgram, coolwalker, Bleedingheadken, Oceanlover


OK, I know where you stand, thanks.

----------


## garyo

> Bwahahaa!


Let it ride.

----------


## Guest

Politically only?  As in who do I agree with?  Or who I like the best?

I'll go with agree with politically...
 @The XL @Maximatic
@Bleeding Head Ken @Ethereal (with one exception) @Network  @Trinnity/@Gemini/@TheTemporaryBG

I'm a voluntaryist anarcho-capitalist.  While I love @garyo @Thomas Paine @kilgram @Calypso Jones @Irascible Crusader and everyone else pretty much most of you are either conservatives leaning towards small government or antistatists who lean against capitalism.

But it doesnt mean I don't like how you post--Garyo is the shit!  TRINA is mah boo.  Calypso Jones is my homegal.  Saintmike/IC is...well...something @kilgram is my buddy  usfan, countryboy, oceanlover, roadmaster and everyone else are just awesome people that I think so highly of.

I'm just a voluntaryist.  Sorry  :Frown:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-13-2013),TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## gamewell45

No favorites; I like each and every one of ya.    :Smile:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-13-2013),St James (06-14-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I can't touch this, so  I'll just go sideways on it.
 Here's 6 pretty good posters.

----------

Calypso Jones (06-13-2013),Cap (06-13-2013),gamewell45 (06-13-2013),garyo (06-14-2013),St James (06-14-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Agree with politically? LOL, I don't even think I have six  :Tongue:

----------


## Guest

...and @gamewell


I really do like everybody for different reasons.  I'm just a voluntaryist so I'll gravitate to reading about that politically.

Ask me who are my 6 favorite fun posters and it would be different
 @garyo @Thomas Paine @Irascible Crusader @Calypso Jones @Network @kilgram   (I love the "I hate you" and "talibans" comment)

HM @The XL for "lettuce see"

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-13-2013)

----------


## Matt

I don't know any of you really. So those that I do are those I will list.
 @Trinnity and @Chris

----------


## The XL

> ...and @gamewell
> 
> 
> I really do like everybody for different reasons.  I'm just a voluntaryist so I'll gravitate to reading about that politically.
> 
> Ask me who are my 6 favorite fun posters and it would be different
>  @garyo @Thomas Paine @Irascible Crusader @Calypso Jones @Network @kilgram   (I love the "I hate you" and "talibans" comment)
> 
> HM @The XL for "lettuce see"


I'm only an HM for fun posting?

----------


## Guest

> I'm only an HM for fun posting?



Well....I need more lettuce see.  I'm difficult that way.

----------


## Gemini

HM?

I am lost with this terminology.

----------


## The XL

Honorable mention

----------


## Gemini

> Honorable mention


I see.

----------


## OceanloverOH

Hmmmm....tough call.

Some of my favorite posters are quite similar in most political views to mine (list is alphabetic):
Calypso Jones
Captain Obvious
garyo
roadmaster
Trinnity

And some of my favorite posters can be total polar opposites to me on many issues, but I enjoy their views because they're almost always so well-founded and articulated (list is alphabetic):
lostbeyond
Network
Rina
Thomas Paine
XL

So sorry,   @garyo, you're not going to be able to discern a lot about me politcally from my favorite posters....except that I like them all very much!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-13-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Hmmmm....tough call.
> 
> Some of my favorite posters are quite similar in most political views to mine (list is alphabetic):
> Calypso Jones
> Captain Obvious
> garyo
> roadmaster
> Trinnity
> 
> ...


Yeh, how do you do it when we're a small enough group to like pretty much everyone?

No one here annoys me beyond belief like at politicalforum where I just told JunkieTurtle he was pretty much dead to me for still saying he'd vote for Obama again.  

Meh...whatevs I'm grouchy.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-13-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Yeh, how do you do it when we're a small enough group to like pretty much everyone?
> 
> No one here annoys me beyond belief like at politicalforum where I just told JunkieTurtle he was pretty much dead to me for still saying he'd vote for Obama again.  
> 
> Meh...whatevs I'm grouchy.


My Dad (retired 23-year Marine E-9) says that anybody who voted Obama in for a 2nd term should be executed for utter stupidity.  I wouldn't go quite THAT far!

----------


## Guest

> My Dad (retired 23-year Marine E-9) says that anybody who voted Obama in for a 2nd term should be executed for utter stupidity.  I wouldn't go quite THAT far!


No, he means AGAIN...even if he could go back and do it differently.  That's when I said I lost all respect and "bye".

No third party.  No abstaining from voting.  Just...vote for him again because Republicans suck.

----------


## Cap

Awsome!

Eraserhead!!!

----------


## St James

:Wtf20:   chopp-ded livers?.......somsess peoples are ignoring us's..................

----------


## Gemini

> chopp-ded livers?.......somsess peoples are ignoring us's..................


Part of the reason I don't post mine.  Besides, I'm pretty sure they know who they are.  No sense in drawing lines in the sand to create needless friction.

Bottom line with me is this - If I am in dialogue with you, it is because I am learning from or teaching you, looking for vulnerabilities and building a profile on you, or because I actually enjoy it.

People I find generally worthless I don't speak to much unless they initiate the conversation.

Rude?  Well, yeah.  It kind of is.  My social skills are dangerously lacking at best.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## kilgram

MMM, I don't have favorite posters. Sorry.

But I have posters that make me less angry than others and that ones are:

- Rina_Dragonborn
- The_XL
- Maximatic

The rest make me angry many times, mainly Thomas Payne(for deveiving me) and Usfan

----------


## Guest

> MMM, I don't have favorite posters. Sorry.
> 
> But I have posters *that make me less angry* than others and that ones are:
> 
> - Rina_Dragonborn
> - The_XL
> - Maximatic
> 
> The rest make me angry many times, mainly Thomas Payne(the first for deveiving me) and Usfan


You gave me one of my favorite quotes ever on here.   :Smile:

----------


## kilgram

> You gave me one of my favorite quotes ever on here.


Welcome  :Wink: 

But I have to keep my character. A cold character, that has almost no feelings for anything xD I like to play a bit.

But that you mention it. Correct the link. My quote also links to the page of Rand.

----------


## Guest

> Welcome 
> 
> But I have to keep my character. A cold character, that has almost no feelings for anything xD I like to play a bit.
> 
> But that you mention it. Correct the link. My quote also links to the page of Rand.


 @kilgram

fixed it.   :Smile:

----------

kilgram (06-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Politically only?  As in who do I agree with?  Or who I like the best?
> 
> I'll go with agree with politically...
>  @The XL @Maximatic
> @Bleeding Head Ken @Ethereal (with one exception) @Network  @Trinnity/@Gemini/@TheTemporaryBG
> 
> I'm a voluntaryist anarcho-capitalist.  While I love @garyo @Thomas Paine @kilgram @Calypso Jones @Irascible Crusader and everyone else pretty much most of you are either conservatives leaning towards small government or antistatists who lean against capitalism.
> 
> But it doesnt mean I don't like how you post--Garyo is the shit!  TRINA is mah boo.  Calypso Jones is my homegal.  Saintmike/IC is...well...something @kilgram is my buddy  usfan, countryboy, oceanlover, roadmaster and everyone else are just awesome people that I think so highly of.
> ...



Oh.  I see how it is.  Ethereal gets called out and I'm sidelined with Gemini.  Awesome.

----------


## Gemini

> Oh.  I see how it is.  Ethereal gets called out and I'm sidelined with Gemini.  Awesome.


The wisdom of silence on certain topics is priceless.

Didn't you know?  You don't rate!  Bwhahahaa.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> The wisdom of silence on certain topics is priceless.
> 
> Didn't you know?  You don't rate!  Bwhahahaa.


When the oil needs changing again or someone needs help down the stairs now that she broke her foot we'll see how high up I rate.

----------


## Gemini

> When the oil needs changing again or someone needs help down the stairs now that she broke her foot we'll see how high up I rate.


She busted her foot?  @Rina_Dragonborn what shenanigans have you been up to?

But strange noises in the night should probably help your rating as well.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> She busted her foot?  @Rina_Dragonborn what shenanigans have you been up to?


Long story involving farts, devil dogs, and her running in weird shoes.




> But strange noises in the night should probably help your rating as well.


Most def.  I'm fucking superman then.

----------


## Gemini

> Long story involving farts, devil dogs, and her running in weird shoes.


Shoes of this type are designed to keep prey from escaping the hunters I swear.  Like breaking a pigeon's wing so a cat can practice hunting.




> Most def.  I'm fucking superman then.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Oh.  I see how it is.  Ethereal gets called out and I'm sidelined with Gemini.  Awesome.


ONLY because he's a voluntaryist and you still think the government is worth saving.  This isn't a popularity contest or a "how much more I like someone" thread.

 :Frown:

----------


## Gemini

> ONLY because he's a voluntaryist and you still think the government is worth saving.  This isn't a popularity contest or a "how much more I like someone" thread.


Too late to back pedal now Rina.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:  

Not sure if the 5th amendment applies to the social sphere of things, but I'd claim it in this instance.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> ONLY because he's a voluntaryist and you still think the government is worth saving.  This isn't a popularity contest or a "how much more I like someone" thread.


Anarchists support a subsidized corporation like Walmart and think we should militarily aid Israel?

News to me.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Too late to back pedal now Rina.   
> 
> Not sure if the 5th amendment applies to the social sphere of things, but I'd claim it in this instance.


Right.  We ALL know how smart Ethereal is.  Jesus probably asked him how to heal lepers.

----------


## Guest

> Anarchists support a subsidized corporation like Walmart and think we should militarily aid Israel?
> 
> News to me.


He doesn't support Walmart per say, just Walmart's right to exist and supply cheap goods.  Also he doesn't believe we should give military aid to Israel.

----------


## The XL

> He doesn't support Walmart per say, just Walmart's right to exist and supply cheap goods.  Also he doesn't believe we should give military aid to Israel.


He's on record saying we should militarily aid Israel if in danger.

I don't really care, just pointing out that it's not really anarchism.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> He's on record saying we should militarily aid Israel if in danger.
> 
> I don't really care, just pointing out that it's not really anarchism.


Dude, if Ethereal says we should militarily aid Israel if in danger then it is as good as coming from God's lips and is consistent with anarchism.

----------

The XL (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Dude, if Ethereal says we should militarily aid Israel if in danger then it is as good as coming from God's lips and is consistent with anarchism.


Indeed.  Haha.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## Gemini

@TheTemporaryBG Although your post was dripping in sarcasm.  I am still scratching my head as to why we even bother with this twisted parasitic relationship with Israel.

----------

The XL (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> @TheTemporaryBG Although your post was dripping in sarcasm.  I am still scratching my head as to why we even bother with this twisted parasitic relationship with Israel.


So much this.  It's illogical.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> @TheTemporaryBG Although your post was dripping in sarcasm.  I am still scratching my head as to why we even bother with this twisted parasitic relationship with Israel.


A strong lobby that reached out to evangelicals and fundamentalists like my old neighbors in Miss.  Most Christians think if we don't help Israel God will curse us.  That's how.

----------


## Gemini

> A strong lobby that reached out to evangelicals and fundamentalists like my old neighbors in Miss.  Most Christians think if we don't help Israel God will curse us.  That's how.


Strange that we help a faith that considers ours beneath garbage.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Strange that we help a faith that considers ours beneath garbage.


At last in the deep south if your pastor tells you something its 100% true.  People don't think too much about this stuff on their own.

----------


## Gemini

> At last in the deep south if your pastor tells you something its 100% true.  People don't think too much about this stuff on their own.


Sarcasm?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Sarcasm?


I used to be that way then I joined up and got out of that environment.  I used to have church, now I have Jesus.

----------


## Guest

> Dude, if Ethereal says we should militarily aid Israel if in danger then it is as good as coming from God's lips and is consistent with anarchism.


He said that we should support any of our allies if they are attacked, not if they attack first under our current system.  He is non-interventionist.  He is an anarchist.

----------


## The XL

> He said that we should support any of our allies if they are attacked, not if they attack first under our current system.  He is non-interventionist.  He is an anarchist.


It's still not anarchism.

----------


## Gemini

> I used to be that way then I joined up and got out of that environment.  I used to have church, now I have Jesus.


Jesus does have a church last I checked, but there appears to be a great deal of confusion in the world as to which one is the correct one.  It is the source of a great deal of problems.

----------


## Gemini

> He said that we should support any of our allies if they are attacked, not if they attack first under our current system.  He is non-interventionist.  He is an anarchist.


I guess Israel should start behaving like allies then eh?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> It's still not anarchism.


Sure it is. Non-interventionism is consistent with anarchism because you're only defending yourself from attack, rather than waging war with every nation that looks at you funny.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Right.  We ALL know how smart Ethereal is.  Jesus probably asked him how to heal lepers.


That's the funny thing about love. The person that holds your heart always walks on water  :Smile:  (Someone tell my wife I said that  :Tongue: )

----------


## The XL

> Sure it is. Non-interventionism is consistent with anarchism because you're only defending yourself from attack, rather than waging war with every nation that looks at you funny.


Defending another country is not defending yourself.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Defending another country is not defending yourself.


Americans don't live in Israel?

----------


## The XL

> Americans don't live in Israel?


That's their choice to live there.  It's still not America.

Careful, this is a mighty big slippery slope you're heading down.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> That's their choice to live there.  It's still not America.
> 
> Careful, this is a mighty big slippery slope you're heading down.


If we're going to have alliances, we have to defend our allies. Like it or not, until we can institute a non-interventionist foreign policy, we have alliances. We can't just stop honoring them without ending them. That's just douchebaggery on our part.

Even if Israel is a terrible ally.

----------


## The XL

> If we're going to have alliances, we have to defend our allies. Like it or not, until we can institute a non-interventionist foreign policy, we have alliances. We can't just stop honoring them without ending them. That's just douchebaggery on our part.
> 
> Even if Israel is a terrible ally.


I'm just saying that it is not consistent with anarchism or non interventionism.  

It's even bigger douchebaggery to fight wars and risk American lives for a problem that does not concern us.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm just saying that it is not consistent with anarchism or non interventionism.


Just so I'm clear, how is a defensive alliance inconsistent with anarchism? Do you think there will be no allied tribes in an anarchist system?




> It's even bigger douchebaggery to fight wars and risk American lives for a problem that does not concern us.


Unfortunately, Middle Easterners of all stripes have very long memories. They won't forget we once fucked up their nations and cultures if we suddenly went non-int tomorrow. We'd have to stay that way for at least a decade before we'd convince everybody we were legit.

----------


## The XL

> Just so I'm clear, how is a defensive alliance inconsistent with anarchism? Do you think there will be no allied tribes in an anarchist system?
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, Middle Easterners of all stripes have very long memories. They won't forget we once fucked up their nations and cultures if we suddenly went non-int tomorrow. We'd have to stay that way for at least a decade before we'd convince everybody we were legit.


How is waging war against a country that is not a threat to you, and has nothing to do with you regardless of circumstance, consistent with non-interventionism?  

If Middle Eastern countries are still upset after we leave, and decided to attack, then we could respond in self defense.  That's the only scenario where war is justified.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Sure it is. Non-interventionism is consistent with anarchism because you're only defending yourself from attack, rather than waging war with every nation that looks at you funny.


Consider, though, whether you are being attacked if you are on the west coast of the US and the attackers are in New Jersey. Are you being attacked? Are "we" being attacked? An anarchist would recognize that just because those who claim to be his or her rulers insists that "we" all are under attack, it's only affecting the anarchist when the life or liberty of his or herself and friends and family are in danger. "War" is a tool of the state and it is the state that is under attack, not an anarchist, when it calls for defense.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> If we're going to have alliances, we have to defend our allies. Like it or not, until we can institute a non-interventionist foreign policy, we have alliances. We can't just stop honoring them without ending them. That's just douchebaggery on our part.
> 
> Even if Israel is a terrible ally.



Who is this "we"? I never made an alliance with a foreign state, so I don't feel that I must comply with the alliance made by others even if they claim jursidiction over me and coercively impose that obligation on me. "We" is the foundation of the language of the nationalist. Does it make sense if you say "If I am going to have alliance, I have to defend my allies. Like it or not, I can institute a non-interventionist foreign policy, I have alliances. I can't just stop honoring them without ending them. That's douchebaggery on my part."  It really doesn't make sense, yet you impose this obligation onto others by using "we".

----------

The XL (06-14-2013)

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Just so I'm clear, how is a defensive alliance inconsistent with anarchism? Do you think there will be no allied tribes in an anarchist system?


There very likely may be allied "tribes" or communities. And, still, each individual would have to agree to participate, or not.

----------


## Guest

We can voluntarily choose to assist as an anarchist.  Our military is voluntary and not a draft.

Okay, keep going.  I'm writing about drug possession at the moment and can't give this much time.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> We can voluntarily choose to assist as an anarchist.  Our military is voluntary and not a draft.
> 
> Okay, keep going.  I'm writing about drug possession at the moment and can't give this much time.


The country as a whole and it's citizens are pulled into the voluntary choices of the military and those who start the wars.

----------


## Gemini

> We can voluntarily choose to assist as an anarchist.  Our military is voluntary and not a draft.
> 
> Okay, keep going.  I'm writing about drug possession at the moment and can't give this much time.


Voluntary to join, but while you're in, you may as well have been press ganged.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Who is this "we"? I never made an alliance with a foreign state, so I don't feel that I must comply with the alliance made by others even if they claim jursidiction over me and coercively impose that obligation on me. "We" is the foundation of the language of the nationalist. Does it make sense if you say "If I am going to have alliance, I have to defend my allies. Like it or not, I can institute a non-interventionist foreign policy, I have alliances. I can't just stop honoring them without ending them. That's douchebaggery on my part."  It really doesn't make sense, yet you impose this obligation onto others by using "we".




/Thread. 

Seriously, if you want to defend Israel in a war, move there,

----------


## gamewell45

Aren't we a little of topic here?  Just sayin'    :Smile:

----------


## Guest

> Voluntary to join, but while you're in, you may as well have been press ganged.


But in a state of anarchy you can also "unjoin".

----------


## Guest

> Aren't we a little of topic here?  Just sayin'


This whole forum is off topic  :Smile:

----------

garyo (06-14-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013),The XL (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Aren't we a little of topic here?  Just sayin'


It would be aberration if we actually managed to stay on topic, lol.

----------

BleedingHeadKen (06-14-2013),gamewell45 (06-14-2013),garyo (06-14-2013),Gemini (06-14-2013)

----------


## Guest



----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> But in a state of anarchy you can also "unjoin".


That is the best way to do it.  Like Heinlein's Starship Troopers.  Those who want to go into battle can go into battle, those who don't, won't.  And neither would they be part of the service.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> /Thread. 
> 
> Seriously, if you want to defend Israel in a war, move there,


Now you sound like the progressives.

----------


## The XL

> Now you sound like the progressives.


Really?  How so?  Because I don't want to fight a war for another country?

Laughable.

----------

Gemini (06-14-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Really?  How so?  Because I don't want to fight a war for another country?
> 
> Laughable.


No, because you basically just said that if someone doesn't agree with your foreign policy, they should leave America. That's right out of the progressive playbook, almost word for word.

----------


## The XL

> No, because you basically just said that if someone doesn't agree with your foreign policy, they should leave America. That's right out of the progressive playbook, almost word for word.


Your foreign policy involves the nation getting entangled with anothers affairs.  You don't have the right to drag me or anyone else into a war for Israel.  

Blowback doesn't just affect politicians and soldiers.  

You want to drag the country into another war that doesn't concern us, under the reasoning of an illegitimate treaty.  Now that is progressive.

----------


## Guest

I would fight to defend Costa Rica.  I like that place.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I would fight to defend Costa Rica.  I like that place.


No women in combat, Missy.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> *Your foreign policy* involves the nation getting entangled with anothers affairs.  You don't have the right to drag me or anyone else into a war for Israel.  
> 
> Blowback doesn't just affect politicians and soldiers.  
> 
> *You want to* drag the country into another war that doesn't concern us, under the reasoning of an illegitimate treaty.  Now that is progressive.

----------


## The XL

> If we're going to have alliances, we have to defend our allies.* Like it or not, until we can institute a non-interventionist foreign policy, we have alliances. We can't just stop honoring them without ending them.* That's just douchebaggery on our part.
> 
> Even if Israel is a terrible ally.


Even if it's on the condition of an illegitimate alliance, it's still something you're supporting, regardless.

You said that defending allies is constant with non-interventionism.  It isn't.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Even if it's on the condition of an illegitimate alliance, it's still something you're supporting, regardless.
> 
> You said that defending allies is constant with non-interventionism.  It isn't.


Making alliances and then refusing to defend those allies causes just as many problems as defending those allies in pre-emptive wars we don't belong in.

I don't like it anymore than you do, but your solution is just as disastrous. We can't get a non-int foreign policy overnight.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> No women in combat, Missy.


She'd just try to patch up the people she shot at anyway.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

After much thought I realized that my ribbing of another devil dog was not good natured or even in the spirit of one marine to another and should say something that is nice about Ethereal.  He's a smart dude.  No doubt.  I'd drag his ass back behind the wire if I had to or didn't have to.  He's a brother.

Hope this makes people happy.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

> After much thought I realized that my ribbing of another devil dog was not good natured or even in the spirit of one marine to another and should say something that is nice about Ethereal.  He's a smart dude.  No doubt.  I'd drag his ass back behind the wire if I had to or didn't have to.  He's a brother.
> 
> Hope this makes people happy.


((hugs tightly))

Yes, I want all the people I love to be friendly.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> After much thought I realized that my ribbing of another devil dog was not good natured or even in the spirit of one marine to another and should say something that is nice about Ethereal.  He's a smart dude.  No doubt.  I'd drag his ass back behind the wire if I had to or didn't have to.  He's a brother.
> 
> Hope this makes people happy.


All is fair in love and war.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> All is fair in love and war.


And some devil dogs I like better than others.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gemini

> And some devil dogs I like better than others.


Indeed.  Too bad I despised most of the ones I served with.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Indeed.  Too bad I despised most of the ones I served with.


I hated all the shitbags on my team, liked other people in my squad, and had a few good seniors.

----------


## Gemini

> I hated all the shitbags on my team, liked other people in my squad, and had a few good seniors.


Well the guys I didn't like weren't stool pigeons one and all, it is just the personality that didn't coalesce with me.  I have standards with people.  I did have some good pals, but we have since parted ways due to life.

Some people have better experiences than I did, and that is good and dandy.  But if a recruiter of any branch come near my kids, they are in for it.

Because it s a known fact they aren't making military the way they used to, hell they said that about my generation of marines.  The strength of the military seems to be degenerating with each successive generation.  By the time my kids are eligible, I'll be Cthulu to the damn recruiters.  An old world monster to never trifle with.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well the guys I didn't like weren't stool pigeons one and all, it is just the personality that didn't coalesce with me.  I have standards with people.  I did have some good pals, but we have since parted ways due to life.
> 
> Some people have better experiences than I did, and that is good and dandy.  But if a recruiter of any branch come near my kids, they are in for it.
> 
> Because it s a known fact they aren't making military the way they used to, hell they said that about my generation of marines.  The strength of the military seems to be degenerating with each successive generation.  By the time my kids are eligible, I'll be Cthulu to the damn recruiters.  An old world monster to never trifle with.


Definitely not the Frozen Chosin anymore but we took care of business.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Anarchists support a subsidized corporation like Walmart and think we should militarily aid Israel?
> 
> News to me.


By the way, as far as Walmart goes, I think you took him far too seriously there.

(Not that I don't like to occasionally rib him for it too  :Big Grin:  I just know he's not totally serious about it  :Wink: )

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

I would say that how you feel about a person is entirely YOUR choice, independent of their actions. I'd still take a bullet for old, grumpy farts like patrickt and Dan40, even if they piss me off sometimes and deliberately try to get under my skin. I'd defend lil Miss Calypso, no matter how mean she can be sometimes  :Wink: 

I think everyone has a good person inside. Deep, deep, DEEEEEEP inside for some people, but it's still there. Fostering anger and hostility toward them will get you nowhere toward unleashing that good person, and it only serves to let your own evil side come to the surface and suppress your good.

Just my two cents. I for one like Kyle, and I don't think it's right for certain individuals to stop acting like gentlemen and dogpile on a guy that is deeply cared about by someone they, in turn, deeply care about.

Again...just my two cents.

----------

OceanloverOH (06-14-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

@Thomas Paine

I hear you.  Devil dogs are dogs.  Sometimes we get jealous, even of our brothers.  I will admit that I need more scratches behind the ear and less hearing about the second coming of Jesus.  At the same time I know what we all mean to certain people and I don't want anyone getting all upset for no reason.

Like I said.  Ethereal is a brother to me.  I don't say it lightly.  If he needed me I'd be there.  I might kick his ass later but I'd be there.

----------

Gemini (06-17-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @Thomas Paine
> 
> I hear you.  Devil dogs are dogs.  Sometimes we get jealous, even of our brothers.  I will admit that I need more scratches behind the ear and less hearing about the second coming of Jesus.  At the same time I know what we all mean to certain people and I don't want anyone getting all upset for no reason.
> 
> Like I said.  Ethereal is a brother to me.  I don't say it lightly.  If he needed me I'd be there.  I might kick his ass later but I'd be there.


We cool, man. I happen to like you too.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## Guest

> @Thomas Paine
> 
> I hear you.  Devil dogs are dogs.  Sometimes we get jealous, even of our brothers.  I will admit that I need more scratches behind the ear and less hearing about the second coming of Jesus.  At the same time I know what we all mean to certain people and I don't want anyone getting all upset for no reason.
> 
> Like I said.  Ethereal is a brother to me.  I don't say it lightly.  If he needed me I'd be there.  I might kick his ass later but I'd be there.


((scratches behind ears and rubs belly))

You're a good man.  :Smile:

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-14-2013),TheTemporaryBG (06-14-2013)

----------


## The XL

Sorry, I cannot join in on the lovefest.

----------

Gemini (06-17-2013)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Sorry, I cannot join in on the lovefest.


I know how you feel.  Sometimes it's all you can do not to bring out the brass knuckles.

----------

Gemini (06-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I know how you feel.  Sometimes it's all you can do not to bring out the brass knuckles.

----------


## The XL

> I know how you feel.  Sometimes it's all you can do not to bring out the brass knuckles.


Lol, it's bunch of people overreacting.

Not talking about you, talking about them, haha.

----------


## Ethereal

> Anarchists support a subsidized corporation like Walmart...


I don't support subsidizing Walmart with anything.  




> ...and think we should militarily aid Israel?


I don't recall advocating for any kind of foreign aid to Israel, military or otherwise, and if I did call for it, I rescind that statement and reaffirm my commitment to purely voluntary forms of government.

Are you satisfied with my anarchist credentials now?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Ethereal

I guess if you don't automatically hop on the Palestinian propaganda wagon about how Israel is the devil, that makes you a Zionist or a neo-con or something.  God forbid you try and provide the slightest bit of moral support to a culture that shares western values and norms and has been under constant assault from religious extremists and socialist dictators for centuries.  I categorically oppose any form of foreign aid that is reliant on coercive taxation schemes or forced collectivitism, but I make no qualms about throwing my moral support behind Israel, a western democratic society where woman, apostates, and gays are not treated like subhuman filth.  I'm guilty as charged!  I celebrate western democratic societies and human rights and decry backwards religious extremists who wallow in bigotry and misogyny.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013),Trinnity (06-16-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I guess if you don't automatically hop on the Palestinian propaganda wagon about how Israel is the devil, that makes you a Zionist or a neo-con or something.  God forbid you try and provide the slightest bit of moral support to a culture that shares western values and norms and has been under constant assault from religious extremists and socialist dictators for centuries.  I categorically oppose any form of foreign aid that is reliant on coercive taxation schemes or forced collectivitism, but I make no qualms about throwing my moral support behind Israel, a western democratic society where woman, apostates, and gays are not treated like subhuman filth.  I'm guilty as charged!  I celebrate western democratic societies and human rights and decry backwards religious extremists who wallow in bigotry and misogyny.


Clan MacDougall is strong in this one, indeed.

----------


## Ethereal

> Clan MacDougall is strong in this one, indeed.


I think some people need to find a more constructive hobby.  The "Bash Ethereal Club" is not promoting positive values.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I don't support subsidizing Walmart with anything.  
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall advocating for any kind of foreign aid to Israel, military or otherwise, and if I did call for it, I rescind that statement and reaffirm my commitment to purely voluntary forms of government.
> 
> Are you satisfied with my anarchist credentials now?



I'm not.  

Who do you prefer Thomas Jefferson or John Adams?  Also, what is your favorite color?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I don't support subsidizing Walmart with anything.  
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall advocating for any kind of foreign aid to Israel, military or otherwise, and if I did call for it, I rescind that statement and reaffirm my commitment to purely voluntary forms of government.
> 
> Are you satisfied with my anarchist credentials now?


Here's you bashing unions while talking up a subsidized company.  http://www.politicalforum.com/curren...rticipate.html


Well, it's good that you've retracted that statement, because here you are, on record, supporting aid to Israel in the occurrence of a catastrophic occurrence.  http://www.politicalforum.com/politi...-israel-7.html

----------


## The XL

> I think some people need to find a more constructive hobby.  The "Bash Ethereal Club" is not promoting positive values.


This is ironic, coming from someone who took a shot at me back on PF.

No one is bashing you.  I was merely pointing something out, that's all.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I think some people need to find a more constructive hobby.  The "Bash Ethereal Club" is not promoting positive values.


I concur. Plus, you're a Highland Brother. You're a MacDougall and I'm a MacDonald (sept MacKelloch/MacKellaigh on my father's side). Respect.

----------

Ethereal (07-28-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'm not.  
> 
> Who do you prefer Thomas Jefferson or John Adams?  Also, what is your favorite color?


And cheeseburgers. Must love cheeseburgers.

----------


## Guest

> This is ironic, coming from someone who took a shot at me back on PF.
> 
> No one is bashing you.  I was merely pointing something out, that's all.


You didn't make fun of him and refer to him as Jesus.  Other people did.

----------


## Ethereal

> Here's you bashing unions while talking up a subsidized company.  http://www.politicalforum.com/curren...rticipate.html


I do not support subsidizing Walmart with anything and nothing in that post suggests otherwise.  




> Well, it's good that you've retracted that statement, because here you are, on record, supporting aid to Israel in the occurrence of a catastrophic.  http://www.politicalforum.com/politi...-israel-7.html


Yes, I retract the statement.  I believe in voluntary forms of aid and would gladly render assistance to Israel if such a catastrophe came to pass.

Are you satisfied with my credentials now?  Do I meet your lofty standards for anarchism?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You didn't make fun of him and refer to him as Jesus.  Other people did.


Other people fucking apologized for it, too.  Should I bow prostate to mecca and beg Allah for forgiveness?  I didn't realize people were so sensitive.

----------


## The XL

> I do not support subsidizing Walmart with anything and nothing in that post suggests otherwise.  
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I retract the statement.  I believe in voluntary forms of aid and would gladly render assistance to Israel if such a catastrophe came to pass.
> 
> Are you satisfied with my credentials now?  Do I meet your lofty standards for anarchism?


If anyone talked up unions while bashing a business, they'd be rightfully labeled a liberal.  The same concept applies here.  

It's good that you have retracted said statement.  It does give you more credibility.  Good for you.

My "lofty" standard is just accuracy.  Nothing more.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Are people really arguing about who's the better anarchist?  Right.  Do we also get to argue about who casts better wizard spells when we play dungeons and dragons too?

----------

Gemini (06-17-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Are people really arguing about who's the better anarchist?  Right.  Do we also get to argue about who casts better wizard spells when we play dungeons and dragons too?


Lol, I don't really care.  I was merely saying that he had a position not consistent with anarchism.  Nothing more, nothing less.  He's changed his mind, and now has credibility on the matter.  

No reason for anyone to get their jimmies rustled.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Are people really arguing about who's the better anarchist?  Right.  Do we also get to argue about who casts better wizard spells when we play dungeons and dragons too?


Just sayin'...I'm an archer. Can't cast many spells with an arrow in your gullet  :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

> are people really arguing about who's the better anarchist?  Right.  Do we also get to argue about who casts better wizard spells when we play dungeons and dragons too?


what?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Keep in mind, thread participants.

I have a big gun.

----------


## Ethereal

> If anyone talked up unions while bashing a business, they'd be rightfully labeled a liberal.


That's just your opinion.  




> The same concept applies here.


I don't see how it does, since the "concept" is nothing more than your opinion.




> It's good that you have retracted said statement.  It does give you more credibility.  Good for you.


Credibility with who?  




> My "lofty" standard is just accuracy.  Nothing more.


That's why I'm here, to assist you in your quest for accuracy.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Lol, I don't really care.  I was merely saying that he had a position not consistent with anarchism.  Nothing more, nothing less.  He's changed his mind, and now has credibility on the matter.  
> 
> No reason for anyone to get their jimmies rustled.


What is anarchism?  This isn't about anarchism.  This is about a bunch of guys that have to piss and one fire hydrant.  Don't kid yourself.  If you still think it's about anarchism then hop off this thread because you're in the wrong place.

----------


## Guest

Once upon a time we were all friends.  It would be nice if we all stayed friends and didn't fuck up Trinnity's website with personal stuff.

----------

Gemini (06-17-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> That's just your opinion.  
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how it does, since the concept is nothing more than your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Credibility with who?  
> ...


Most libertarians and conservatives would label people a liberal for such actions.

Politics is nothing more than opinions.  

Credibility on your claim of being an anarchist.

I don't think you can help there.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Maybe I'm wrong but if you guys are really that nerdy that you're arguing over who's more of an anarchist or who has more anarchist tendencies then this is actually laughable and I want to read this.  

Tell me @The XL and @Ethereal can you still be an anarchist and vote for a libertarian?  What about join the military?

----------


## Guest

> Maybe I'm wrong but if you guys are really that nerdy that you're arguing over who's more of an anarchist or who has more anarchist tendencies then this is actually laughable and I want to read this.  
> 
> Tell me @The XL and @Ethereal can you still be an anarchist and vote for a libertarian?  What about join the military?


Keep it up.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> What is anarchism?  This isn't about anarchism.  This is about a bunch of guys that have to piss and one fire hydrant.  Don't kid yourself.  If you still think it's about anarchism then hop off this thread because you're in the wrong place.


One fire hydrant, billions of trees. Me personally, I'd go for the trees.

----------



----------


## Ethereal

> Most libertarians and conservatives would.


You have nothing to support this besides your own opinion, not that it would matter, since appeals to the majority are logical fallacies.




> Politics is nothing than opinions.


Incorrect.  "Politics" is an aggregation of multiple elements and constructs, including, but not limited to, facts, logic, and evidence.  Your opinion is supported by none of these things, as far as I can tell.




> Credibility on your claim of being an anarchist.


I never had a lack of credibility with anyone who mattered, so what's your point?

----------


## The XL

> Maybe I'm wrong but if you guys are really that nerdy that you're arguing over who's more of an anarchist or who has more anarchist tendencies then this is actually laughable and I want to read this.  
> 
> Tell me @The XL and @Ethereal can you still be an anarchist and vote for a libertarian?  What about join the military?


I don't even consider myself an anarchist.  I don't consider myself anything, really.  What I want is the least government possible, if it's small government, fine.  If it's no government, fine.  There is no competition here, it was merely an observation.

----------


## Ethereal

> Maybe I'm wrong...


There's no maybe about it.




> ...but if you guys are really that nerdy that you're arguing over who's more of an anarchist or who has more anarchist tendencies...


I'm not arguing that at all.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> One fire hydrant, billions of trees. Me personally, I'd go for the trees.


Don't you see everyone wants the cute fire hydrant?  Lots of trees.  One fire hydrant.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> There's no maybe about it.


That's right.  I'm wrong.  You're the smart one.  I'm the dumb jock that does all the heavy lifting.




> I'm not arguing that at all.


Course not.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Don't you see everyone wants the cute fire hydrant?  Lots of trees.  One fire hydrant.


I've seen some pretty cute trees. I mean, who wouldn't want to tap this nice ash!

----------



----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I don't even consider myself an anarchist.  I don't consider myself anything, really.  What I want is the least government possible, if it's small government, fine.  If it's no government, fine.  There is no competition here, it was merely an observation.


Dude you're on here all the time saying you hate statists and you're not an anarchist?

----------


## Guest

> I've seen some pretty cute trees. I mean, who wouldn't want to tap this nice ash!



Fire hydrants are ugly compared to trees.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Ethereal

> That's right.  I'm wrong.  You're the smart one.  I'm the dumb jock that does all the heavy lifting.
> 
> 
> 
> Course not.


I am not here to discuss personal details.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> You have nothing to support this besides your own opinion, not that it would matter, since appeals to the majority are logical fallacies.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect.  "Politics" is an aggregation of multiple elements and constructs, including, but not limited to, facts, logic, and evidence.  Your opinion is supported by none of these things, as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I never had a lack of credibility with anyone who mattered, so what's your point?


Hey, I don't know why an anarchist would talk up a subsidized company, speaking of all the benefits and whatnot, but hey, that's your thing.  Since you did not go as far as to justify Walmart subsidization, I suppose I'll have to give you the benefit of the doubt.   Either way, my criticism in general stands because of your prior stance on foreign policy.

Incorrect.  People will always have disputes that there ideology in question, if it failed, may not have been implemented the right way, would have worked under different circumstances, etc.  And they might be right.  There are many variables in play.  

No, you had a lack of credibility because you had a position contradictory to your alleged beliefs.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I am not here to discuss personal details.


Good to know.

----------


## The XL

> Dude you're on here all the time saying you hate statists and you're not an anarchist?


I suppose you could say that I am, but I wouldn't be too disappointed if we had a minarchist society. 

I guess I technically have no political ideology.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Hey, I don't know why an anarchist would talk up a subsidized company, speaking of all the benefits and whatnot, but hey, that's your thing.  Since you did not go as far as to justify Walmart subsidization, I suppose I'll have to give you the benefit of the doubt.   Either way, my criticism in general stands because of your prior stance on foreign policy.
> 
> Incorrect.  People will always have disputes that there ideology in question, if it failed, may not have been implemented the right way, would have worked under different circumstances, etc.  And they might be right.  There are many variables in play.  
> 
> No, you had a lack of credibility because you had a position contradictory to your alleged beliefs.


 @Thomas Paine

do you not see this as the most idiotic discussion in the world?  Seriously.  Two grown men arguing over the semantics of anarchism as if there will ever be anarchism.

Dick sizing is more honest.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @Thomas Paine
> 
> do you not see this as the most idiotic discussion in the world?  Seriously.  Two grown men arguing over the semantics of anarchism as if there will ever be anarchism.
> 
> Dick sizing is more honest.


I think this thread has definitely turned stupid, sure. Imma tryin' to fix it.

Anyone know any good jokes?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I think this thread has definitely turned stupid, sure. Imma tryin' to fix it.
> 
> Anyone know any good jokes?


Nawww, son.  It's my fault because I was a blue falcon.  @Ethereal gets it.  @Rina_Dragonborn, quit banging I can hear you.  I'm fixing this.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## The XL

> @Thomas Paine
> 
> do you not see this as the most idiotic discussion in the world?  Seriously.  Two grown men arguing over the semantics of anarchism as if there will ever be anarchism.
> 
> Dick sizing is more honest.


You're right.  The shit is stupid.  I'll this alone from here on in, before it gets stupider.  I have a Heat/Spurs game to catch, anyhow.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Ethereal

> Hey, I don't know why an anarchist would talk up a subsidized company...


Virtually every company in the US is "subsidized" in some way, shape, or form; every company tries to minimize their tax liability with credits, write-offs, rebates, depreciation, etc.; Walmart is no different, and their dozens of competitors do the same things that Walmart does; it's just how private, profit-seeking companies behave, they try to maximize profits; Walmart did not create the convoluted tax code and they did not create the statist system that administrates it; for the most part, Walmart has to COMPETE with dozens of other retail corporations on largely the same ground and if they fail to provide voluntary consumers with quality goods and services at an affordable price, they will go out of business; Walmart does not owe its success to subsidies or favoritism; they owe their success to a competitive business model that creates value for consumers.




> ...speaking of all the benefits and whatnot, but hey, that's your thing.  Since you did not go as far as to justify Walmart subsidization, I suppose I'll have to give you the benefit of the doubt.   Either way, my criticism in general stands because of your prior stance on foreign policy.


I don't really care if you give me the benefit of the doubt.  




> Incorrect.  People will always have disputes that there ideology in question, if it failed, may not have been implemented the right way, would have worked under different circumstances, etc.  And they might be right.  There are many variables in play.  
> 
> No, you had a lack of credibility because you had a position contradictory to your alleged beliefs.


Like I said, I never had a lack of credibility with anyone that mattered.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

@Ethereal I should never have talked shit about you.  I'm a dick.

----------


## Ethereal

> @Ethereal I should never have talked shit about you.  I'm a dick.


It's fine, I don't care.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> @Ethereal I should never have talked shit about you.  I'm a dick.


I wouldn't go that far. More like the really humpy puppy that needs to learn what it can and cannot hump  :Tongue:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It's fine, I don't care.


You're a better man than I am then.

----------


## Maximatic

Good thread. You know, most disputes on most forums devolve into semantic arguments anyway. And this dispute over who's an anarchist and who's not follows the subject of the thread. It's about who agrees with whom, politically, isn't it? Why should the fact that somebody happens to know about some possible ulterior motive for a post make that post inappropriate?

So, @Ethereal, is the FBI still the one federal agency you want to keep? Do you call yourself an anarchist? If so, have you recently converted to anarchism? Most anarchists haven't been anarchists their whole life. I haven't. I've always thought it would be better if we could live without government, but I didn't believe it possible until I found the Mises Institute, and that was only about four years ago.

----------

Trinnity (06-16-2013)

----------


## Roadmaster

I like everyone  :Smiley20:  Top are C-Jones, Ocean, Trinn, country, Ptif, but really don't have anyone I  don't like even if we disagree on most things. Besides that's what forms are for, to hear the other side too.

----------


## Trinnity

> @Thomas Paine
> 
> do you not see this as the most idiotic discussion in the world?  Seriously.  Two grown men arguing over the semantics of anarchism as if there will ever be anarchism.
> 
> Dick sizing is more honest.


Remember you all when you're out in the woods, if you pee on a tree, don't get a tick on your dick.

----------


## Trinnity

> I think this thread has definitely turned stupid, sure. Imma tryin' to fix it.
> 
> Anyone know any good jokes?


You mean people?

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Remember you all when you're out in the woods, if you pee on a tree, don't get a tick on your dick.


Um..........OK.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-16-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Um..........OK.


Not _you_.....

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> I'm not.  
> 
> Who do you prefer Thomas Jefferson or John Adams?  Also, what is your favorite color?


Both were statist pigs, and I prefer black.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

> Remember you all when you're out in the woods, if you pee on a tree, don't get a tick on your dick.


If a blind man pees in the forest and no one else is around to see it, does the tree get wet?

----------


## Ethereal

> Good thread. You know, most disputes on most forums devolve into semantic arguments anyway. And this dispute over who's an anarchist and who's not follows the subject of the thread. It's about who agrees with whom, politically, isn't it? Why should the fact that somebody happens to know about some possible ulterior motive for a post make that post inappropriate?
> 
> So, @Ethereal, is the FBI still the one federal agency you want to keep? Do you call yourself an anarchist? If so, have you recently converted to anarchism? Most anarchists haven't been anarchists their whole life. I haven't. I've always thought it would be better if we could live without government, but I didn't believe it possible until I found the Mises Institute, and that was only about four years ago.


I don't actually subscribe to labels.  You can call me whatever you like, it doesn't really matter.  I am myself.  I advocate for peace in all things.

----------


## Guest

Once upon a time, there was a political forum where a bunch of anarchists and minarchists hung out.  During an election cycle many of the people there banded together to expose the similarities between candidate A and candidate A*.  We all got along with a common enemy to bind us together.  We joked, we laughed, we PM'd we created "relationships".  Some of those relationships took flight.  We had conference calls, we tried to figure out ways to promote an alternative to the state, and we bonded together and things were good.

It became like Gilligan's Anarchist Island...only Ginger was actually a drag queen (sorry Trina, just an analogy) the Billionaire and his wife were conservatives, and the show wasn't G-rated.  The problem was that Ginger's lack of female organs meant that Maryann was now effectively the lone female on the island surrounded by men.

People can say what they want, but ... that was our problem, not ideology.  The Professor first noticed that Maryann was female and tried to talk to Maryann.  She made him a coconut pie without flour or an oven and this impressed him.  After much scrutinizing of Maryann's culinary skills, the Professor began to think it would be much better not to hang out with the other people on the island anymore and maybe build a summer home near the volcano where he could watch Maryann bake pies all day.  Only he realized that Gilligan and Maryann liked to pick coconuts together and this seemed like it could lead to more coconut picking and less pie baking.

The Professor began to feel like lovable Gilligan was trying to undermine him with Maryann, whereas Gilligan just wanted to hang out with Maryann and eat some coconuts and mangoes.  Much tension and high science began to evolve between Professor and Gilligan needlessly.

Due to his scientific nature, the Professor was not always easy for farm girl Maryann to read and suddenly the Skipper got involved one day while Maryann was having a cry.  As Maryann was describing how things were different back home on the farm over pie, the Skipper realized that these coconut pie with no oven or flour skills was really tops.  That's escalated everything on the island and the unity started to fall apart.

This is entirely Maryann's fault for being too stupid to realize how this all works.  She should have just stayed friends with Ginger and never left the hut.

And yet she did leave the hut and it was like a typhoon hit the island.

As all the males on the island were having growling matches, pretending it was about politics, she tried to make the peace, then got angry, then tried not making peace...the Island stopped being fun to hang out on.

As I examined this situation I realized that this is actually how anarchic societies will be--especially in smaller communities.  There will be problems and people will need to learn how to solve them, not for the greater good, but their own.

Without the professor helping others there would be no bamboo car, no tooth drill to fix cavities, no medicine, no one to create a radio, etc.

Without Gilligan no one would have that loyal friend that supports people and makes them laugh.  There would be no strapping young person to make the car from the professors design or to provide wisdom that others clearly couldn't see (Gilligan was the real wise man of the island).

Without the Skipper there was no confident captain that people trusted to get them through attacks by head hunters, and without him there was no knowledge of the sea.  They might have tried to make a raft that would sink.  

Without the millionaires fiat money...wait...ahem.

Without Ginger singing show tunes and reenacting plays from Hollywood no one would have been entertained.

Without Maryann there would be no food.

When we let personal issues blow up out of proportion a once powerful team becomes a detonation device.  Imagine if we had stayed talking, stayed on the calls, kept up with the idea of a radio station or podcast or whatever...we could have done a lot.

I will gladly admit my part in all of this and apologize with deep sincerity for not recognizing this sooner.  I wish I had done something then to curb all of the angst.

I wasted too much time going back and reading over posts on politicalforum.  I don't see any real terrible insults back and forth, but when people don't understand why someone's angry at them, they become angrier over being insulted.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that we should at least all realize that we are all good people.  All of us.  

The Professor is a good person with a big heart.  He's quiet and not as emotional outside of his own hut but he's a good person who tries to help where and how he can.

Gilligan is a faithful, loyal friend.  He is wiser than people ever give him credit for.  He always fixes things in the girl's hut and he never takes credit for it.  He just does the right thing because it is the right thing.  

The skipper is a deeply feeling person who wants to change the Island and make things better for everyone.  He misses his little buddy and wishes Maryann would make more pies.

Maryann is clueless but getting less so.

And Ginger is the most awesome person on the island because she never hurt anyone and always trys to help everyone.

I wish  we could all come back together again and get over all of this stuff.  It really wasn't ever THAT bad to begin with if you leave the Maryann stuff out of it.

Here is my peace offering

----------

garyo (06-17-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-17-2013)

----------


## Maximatic

That's about right, I guess. But then, every once in a while, a cigar really is just a cigar.

----------


## Guest

> That's about right, I guess. But then, every once in a while, a cigar really is just a cigar.


True, but not in this case.  Nothing any of us have said to each other online was that terrible.

We could have been doing some cool stuff together, and now I am writing a cookbook instead.

----------


## Gemini

> Politically only?  As in who do I agree with?  Or who I like the best?
> 
> I'll go with agree with politically...
>  @The XL @Maximatic
> @Bleeding Head Ken @Ethereal (with one exception) @Network  @Trinnity/@Gemini @TheTemporaryBG
> 
> I'm a voluntaryist anarcho-capitalist.  While I love @garyo @Thomas Paine @kilgram @Calypso Jones @Irascible Crusader and everyone else pretty much most of you are either conservatives leaning towards small government or antistatists who lean against capitalism.
> 
> But it doesnt mean I don't like how you post--Garyo is the shit!  TRINA is mah boo.  Calypso Jones is my homegal.  Saintmike/IC is...well...something @kilgram is my buddy  usfan, countryboy, oceanlover, roadmaster and everyone else are just awesome people that I think so highly of.
> ...


After all the -



And the...



We must thank the site designers for the EDIT function...

Now we can all sing-



Hence why I'll never name names.  EVER.  Funny thread though.
 @Rina_Dragonborn @TheTemporaryBG @Ethereal @Thomas Paine @Trinnity @The XL @Calypso Jones @garyo @stjames1_53

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-17-2013),St James (06-17-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

(Well said, Rinny, well said)


Oh noooooooooooooooooo



 
@garyo ^ (Tongo the Ape Man)


 @Network ^ (Dr. Balinkoff, the mad scientist)

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-17-2013)

----------


## Guest

We started like this:



^Note how hot @Thomas Pain, aka "Ginger" is?

Then it went all



And then it got:



And then it got even worse



And weirder



Until it finally went:

----------

Gemini (06-17-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-17-2013),Trinnity (06-17-2013)

----------


## Gemini

Okay @Rina_Dragonborn , you win.

You're GIF's are cooler than memes and still frames.  Happy now?


...I still like memes more though.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> We started like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ^Note how hot @Thomas Pain, aka "Ginger" is?
> 
> Then it went all
> 
> 
> ...


As long as I get to be Ginger  :Big Grin:

----------



----------


## Ethereal

> So, @Ethereal, is the FBI still the one federal agency you want to keep? Do you call yourself an anarchist? If so, have you recently converted to anarchism? Most anarchists haven't been anarchists their whole life. I haven't. I've always thought it would be better if we could live without government, but I didn't believe it possible until I found the Mises Institute, and that was only about four years ago.


Speaking of anarchist credentials, is having me get run over by an ambulance still on your wish list?  Not the most "non-aggressive" sentiment, is it?

----------


## texmaster

Trinnity- for her wit and pics
Ethereal- for his relentless economic knowledge
Sec- for his brutal arguments against liberals
Siloutette- for his passion on gay marriage
Webrokk- for some of the funniest liberals slams ever
Don Glock- devastating arguments against liberals
GoakMaster and Brewskier- for their systematic dismantling of liberal arguments

I know over 6.  I'm sure I have more too  :Big Grin:

----------

Trinnity (07-28-2013)

----------


## webrockk

Thanks, texmaster....._six pages later_, I make it on someone's list.  I was beginning to feel a little butthurt.  lol.   :Wink:

----------


## texmaster

> Thanks, texmaster....._six pages later_, I make it on someone's list.  I was beginning to feel a little butthurt.  lol.


My favorite from you:   Leftists cry "Power to the people!".....and when the people don't agree with them they cry "Power to the courts!" 

 :Big Grin: 

I haven't made anyone's either  :Frown:

----------

webrockk (07-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Trinnity- for her wit and pics
> Ethereal- for his relentless economic knowledge
> Sec- for his brutal arguments against liberals
> Siloutette- for her passion on gay marriage
> Webrokk- for some of the funniest liberals slams ever
> Don Glock- devastating arguments against liberals
> GoakMaster and Brewskier- for their systematic dismantling of liberal arguments
> 
> I know over 6.  I'm sure I have more too


Silhouette is a "he".

----------


## texmaster

> Silhouette is a "he".


the He it is!

----------


## webrockk

> My favorite from you:   Leftists cry "Power to the people!".....and when the people don't agree with them they cry "Power to the courts!"


I think that's quite applicable to the recent ruling on Prop 8....  where, for all intents and purposes, a tiny demographic in concert with *one* progressive, gay federal justice set the ball in motion to overturn the will of millions upon millions of Californians... and turn their state's Constitution and the 10th Amendment on it's ear.

this, progressives call "democracy"

----------

texmaster (07-28-2013)

----------


## webrockk

> I think that's quite applicable to the recent ruling on Prop 8....  where, for all intents and purposes, a tiny demographic in concert with *one* progressive, gay federal justice set the ball in motion to overturn the will of millions upon millions of Californians... and turn their state's Constitution and the 10th Amendment on it's ear.
> 
> this, progressives call "democracy"


(and Obamacare....resoundingly rejected by the majority...yet, progressives wanted it, and by god, they forced it into the main)

Social Security?  coerced via fascist FDR's stacked court

----------


## Ethereal

> Trinnity- for her wit and pics
> Ethereal- for his relentless economic knowledge
> Sec- for his brutal arguments against liberals
> Siloutette- for his passion on gay marriage
> Webrokk- for some of the funniest liberals slams ever
> Don Glock- devastating arguments against liberals
> GoakMaster and Brewskier- for their systematic dismantling of liberal arguments
> 
> I know over 6.  I'm sure I have more too


Hey, tex.  heard you got banned for posting that bunny picture?  Do you want me to say something to the mods?  I know you weren't insulting me.

----------


## kilgram

My six favorite posters:

- Thomas Paine
- Rina_Dragonborn. 
- The_XL. He has nice arguments.
- Maximatic. He makes me to think and to reason my arguments. He is a good rival.

And now I cannot remember anyone else.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-28-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> Virtually every company in the US is "subsidized" in some way, shape, or form; every company tries to minimize their tax liability with credits, write-offs, rebates, depreciation, etc.; Walmart is no different, and their dozens of competitors do the same things that Walmart does; it's just how private, profit-seeking companies behave, they try to maximize profits; Walmart did not create the convoluted tax code and they did not create the statist system that administrates it; for the most part, Walmart has to COMPETE with dozens of other retail corporations on largely the same ground and if they fail to provide voluntary consumers with quality goods and services at an affordable price, they will go out of business; Walmart does not owe its success to subsidies or favoritism; they owe their success to a competitive business model that creates value for consumers.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care if you give me the benefit of the doubt.  
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, I never had a lack of credibility with anyone that mattered.


Agreed that all businesses try to minimize their tax liability.  That is part of their responsibility.  MAXIMIZING PROFITS.  Nationalism is not any part of a business's responsibility.

Walmart in particular.

This is nearly always what happens when Walmart moves in.  Some local mom & pop stores go OOB.  But if not Walmart, then Target, Dollar General, CVS, somebody would have taken their business.

But this ALSO happens when Walmart moves in.

Our area is typical.

Walmart built a store on the far west of town, in an undeveloped area.  About 8 years later they built a store in the next town north, also in an undeveloped area.

Here the area where Walmart built is no longer undeveloped.  East of them is an appliance store, a bbq restaurant, an Applebee's.  In front of WM is a strip mall with 10 stores.  Across the street is another strip mall with 4 restaurants, banks, large grocery store, a bookstore a Burger King and numerous small shops, insurance offices etc.  Walmart is on the SE corner, now its a Supercenter and now there is a Sam's club as well.  ON the SE corner in front of Sam's is a Goodyear Tire Store and a Walgreen's.  Beside Sam's and south of the corner is ANOTHER strip mall. We've never been in that strip but the is a pet boarding place there and at least 9 stores.  On the SW corner is a CVS Pharm, a Home Depot, A Micky' D's A Chipotle Grill, A Sushi restaurant a Pets mart, a Olive Garden and a dozen other stores.  On the NW corner is a bank and a Target.  Next to them is a large outdoor shopping mall, Lowe's Staples Beall's etc.  Next to that a monster indoor shopping mall , Sears, Penny's Macy's many more, with a 24 screen theater.  The next town north is showing the same results.

And the downtowns here and there have come back with restaurants and specialty stores.

Basically the establishment of the horrid Walmart has doubled or tripled EMPLOYMENT in the area.  And they do not pay only minimum wage nor do they refuse to offer health insurance.  What they aren't is unionized and that encourages the left to make up any lie they can about Walmart.

With all that growth, add this fact.  There is not even one more manufacturing company in the area.  Not one.  Retail and service have created all the new jobs, SPURRED on by Walmart.

CHANGE is constant, always has been, always will be.

----------

Ethereal (07-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> My six favorite posters:
> 
> - Thomas Paine
> - Rina_Dragonborn. 
> - The_XL. He has nice arguments.
> - Maximatic. He makes me to think and to reason my arguments. He is a good rival.
> 
> And now I cannot remember anyone else.


 @kilgram

you're such one of my favorites that I made an "I love Kilgram" thread.

----------


## usfan

> I haven't made anyone's either


I'm not on anyone's favorite list, either.. i guess i'm on one person's shit list, though..   :Headbang: 

I guess i'm the only one on that list, too.

----------


## Guest

> I'm not on anyone's favorite list, either.. i guess i'm on one person's shit list, though..  
> 
> I guess i'm the only one on that list, too.


Did you mean kilgram or someone else?

----------


## Trinnity

:Thinking:

----------


## webrockk

> My favorite from you:   Leftists cry "Power to the people!".....and when the people don't agree with them they cry "Power to the courts!" 
> 
> 
> 
> *I haven't made anyone's either*


I'm going to attribute it to our late entry as active participants into the established group.....my, I'd hate to think we were simply unappreciated   :Smile: 

and, by the by, your ability to shred the left..... and *patience* to go tit for tat *for pages* disputing their nonsense is something I've always respected and admired.   I simply haven't the stamina or _temperament_ to "debate" such intellectual dishonesty and willful obtuseness for very long (without the claws coming out...which usually gets me in trouble)

----------

Perianne (07-28-2013),Trinnity (07-28-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> I simply haven't the stamina or _temperament_ to "debate" such intellectual dishonesty and willful obtuseness for very long (without the claws coming out...which usually gets me in trouble)


I have no desire to.  I have never been a leftist nor voted for a Democrat.  Anyone who has or does can only change internally.  I give them over to a reprobate mind.

----------

webrockk (07-28-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I have no desire to.  I have never been a leftist nor voted for a Democrat.  Anyone who has or does can only change internally.  I give them over to a reprobate mind.


Leftist =/= Democrat. A true leftist would be just as hostile to the Democratic Party as the GOP.

----------


## Guest

> I'm going to attribute it to our late entry as active participants into the established group.....my, I'd hate to think we were simply unappreciated  
> 
> and, by the by, your ability to shred the left..... and *patience* to go tit for tat *for pages* disputing their nonsense is something I've always respected.   I simply haven't the stamina or _temperament_ to "debate" such intellectual dishonesty and willful obtuseness for very long (without the claws coming out...which usually gets me in trouble)


 @webrockk

you know you're one of my favorites, but you didn't really post here that often then.  Sheesh, you're my buddy.

----------

webrockk (07-28-2013)

----------


## usfan

> Did you mean kilgram or someone else?



I was with TP, but he got promoted.  So i am #1 now.  It is a dubious honor, coming from someone i have no respect for.  But that is an aside, & i'm not really interested in it.  I do find the popularity contest very interesting, though..  :Yawn: 

It makes me remember my youth.. the old high school days.. & invigorates me with hope & inspiration for the future.. it tempers my cynicism, & revives my youthful idealism.  Funny, you wouldn't think cliquishness would do that..   :Thinking:

----------


## Guest

> I was with TP, but he got promoted.  So i am #1 now.  It is a dubious honor, coming from someone i have no respect for.  But that is an aside, & i'm not really interested in it.  I do find the popularity contest very interesting, though.. 
> 
> It makes me remember my youth.. the old high school days.. & invigorates me with hope & inspiration for the future.. it tempers my cynicism, & revives my youthful idealism.  Funny, you wouldn't think cliquishness would do that..


 @usfan

explain "who" is in this "clique", please.

----------


## usfan

> @usfan
> explain "who" is in this "clique", please.


Oh, never mind  It's not important.  I was just joining in with the other whiners who didn't make anyone's list.  More than likely, it is faulty perception, mixed with envy & childhood issues of insecurity.. nothing to worry about.     :Moron:

----------


## Guest

> Oh, never mind  It's not important.  I was just joining in with the other whiners who didn't make anyone's list.  More than likely, it is faulty perception, mixed with envy & childhood issues of insecurity.. nothing to worry about.


Gotcha, well for what its worth you're one of my favorite posters, actually @usfan

----------


## usfan

> Gotcha, well for what its worth you're one of my favorite posters, actually @usfan



You see, guys?  If you sulk & pout, & whine about not being loved, you'll get some attention!   :Smiley20: 

Of course, being last on the list of everyone in the forum is a dubious honor, but if you're desperate, even abuse is better than nothing!   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


This is supposed to be in ironic observation, not an honest confession.. subtle sarcasm & self deprecation is at work here...  just because i have to explain everything...  :F Whistle:

----------


## OceanloverOH

I just read this thread through from beginning to end....we are one really straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange group of people ~

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-28-2013),Trinnity (07-28-2013)

----------


## Guest

> You see, guys?  If you sulk & pout, & whine about not being loved, you'll get some attention!  
> 
> Of course, being last on the list of everyone in the forum is a dubious honor, but if you're desperate, even abuse is better than nothing!  
> 
> 
> This is supposed to be in ironic observation, not an honest confession.. subtle sarcasm & self deprecation is at work here...  just because i have to explain everything...


I love 90% of the people on here and like the rest of them.  Everyone's a favorite.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (07-28-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I just read this thread through from beginning to end....we are one really straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange group of people ~



We're a strange and unique group.  You're strange, I'm unique!!! :Wink:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> We're a strange and unique group.  You're strange, I'm unique!!!


And the rest of them are weird!   :Headbang:

----------


## Dan40

> And the rest of them are weird!


Weird and VERY weird! :Tinfoil:

----------


## usfan

> We're a strange and unique group.  You're strange, I'm unique!!!


Always remember you're unique - just like everyone else.   :Laughing7:

----------


## Dan40

> Always remember you're unique - just like everyone else.


Nope, I wear my baseball caps, when I do, with the peak to the front to shade my eyes.  The way it was designed to be worn.  Today that is unique.  In intense sun, as in fishing on the ocean, I have one with a long front bill and a back cloth ala French Foreign Legion. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## texmaster

> Hey, tex.  heard you got banned for posting that bunny picture?  Do you want me to say something to the mods?  I know you weren't insulting me.


No never for the bunny pic.   How could anyone think I was insulting you?

----------


## texmaster

> Hey, tex.  heard you got banned for posting that bunny picture?  Do you want me to say something to the mods?  I know you weren't insulting me.


I just remembered I did get banned for that once.  lol

Just fyi for anyone who hasn't seen it, I made this for Ethereal when someone was foolish enough to challenge him on economic threads.

Obviously the mods haven't seen Monty Python

----------


## Trinnity

Oh, that's funny ^

----------

texmaster (08-05-2013)

----------


## KSigMason

In no particular order:

 @the_diplomat2.0
 @Trinnity
 @Rina_Dragonborn
 @TheTemporaryBG
 @Calypso Jones
 @Dan40

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-06-2013),the_diplomat2.0 (08-06-2013),Trinnity (08-06-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> In no particular order:
> 
>  @the_diplomat2.0
>  @Trinnity
>  @Rina_Dragonborn
>  @TheTemporaryBG
>  @Calypso Jones
>  @Dan40



HO LEE SHEET

I was put on someone's list?

----------

KSigMason (08-06-2013)

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> HO LEE SHEET
> 
> I was put on someone's list?


I know.  I am surprised that I am on a list as well.

----------

KSigMason (08-06-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I like everyone but @garyo. He farts too much.




j/k

----------


## Dan40

> HO LEE SHEET
> 
> I was put on someone's list?


Doan git tu xcitetd, Um on dat list tu.

KSig in deep Kim Chee. :Rofl:

----------

KSigMason (08-06-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> In no particular order:
> 
>  @the_diplomat2.0
>  @Trinnity
>  @Rina_Dragonborn
>  @TheTemporaryBG
>  @Calypso Jones
>  @Dan40


And to think I complimented your cute looks and defended you to Network!

*kidding*

----------

KSigMason (08-06-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> And to think I complimented your cute looks and defended you to Network!
> 
> *kidding*


I'll make a list and put you in all six positions if you use your power and influence, @Thomas Paine  :Wink:

----------

Perianne (08-06-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-06-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I like everyone but  @garyo. He farts too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k


I love me some @garyo!  But I must confess, I finally had to buy him a cork..............

----------

Perianne (08-06-2013)

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> I'll make a list and put you in all six positions if you use your power and influence, @Thomas Paine


I'm working on it  :Tongue:

----------


## Trinnity

> I love me some @garyo!  But I must confess, I finally had to buy him a cork..............


 :Shakeshead:

----------


## KSigMason

> And to think I complimented your cute looks and defended you to Network!
> 
> *kidding*


LOL...if I could have put 7, you would have totally been there!!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-06-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> LOL...if I could have put 7, you would have totally been there!!


He's just trying to get in on my one and only list making moment.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-06-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

I miss Rinny.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I miss Rinny.




She has soft hair.   :Frown:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> I miss Rinny.


Where is she, anyway?

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Where is she, anyway?


California.

----------


## President Peanut

I don't any of you well enough to really judge and make a "favorite 6" list. However, from what I have seen thus far, the variance in opinion and relative education and spirit of debate seems pretty saturated into this group. I have enjoyed exchanging ideas with @Thomas Paine, @Trinnity, @Perianne, and @TheTemporaryBG. I have debated with @Thomas Paine and @kilgram. I have learned from @Thomas Paine, @Perianne, @Archer, @Trinnity, @TheTemporaryBG, @bleedingknee (sp?) and a few others I cannot remember how to spell their names. I have agreed with and helped support the ideas of @Matthew. So, I can not say, with any confidence or merit, that any of you are my "favorite", but I have gathered and learned, debated and argued, agreed and exchanged with all of you. And it has, thus far, been fun.

----------

Archer (08-07-2013),Matt (08-07-2013),Perianne (08-07-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-07-2013),Trinnity (08-07-2013)

----------


## Perianne

And I am certain we all like you @Randy Kuhlman.  I know I certainly do.   :Smile:

----------


## President Peanut

> And I am certain we all like you @Randy Kuhlman. I know I certainly do.


Well thank you @Perianne. I certainly am growing fond of you as well. But the real question is, do I have your vote?  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Perianne (08-07-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Wow.  I'm getting a lot of love lately.  Wassup with that?  I think we need to get @Ethereal and @Aldo Raine back on here to take me down a peg.

----------


## Perianne

> Wow.  I'm getting a lot of love lately.  Wassup with that?  I think we need to get @Ethereal and @Aldo Raine back on here to take me down a peg.


Studly hunks always get the love!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Studly hunks always get the love!


We do.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I've decided to be controvershal
 @Gemini  Preacher Dog
 @Ethereal  Brainy Dog
 @Aldo Raine  Asshole Dog

@New Guy Marine Max Something Old Corps Dog




 @OceanloverOH  Baby of Papa Devil Dog
 @KSigMason  because he _wishes_ he was a Devil Dog

Honorable mentions go to Rina_Dragonborn for honorable mentioning me instead of putting me on the main list, thanks baby! 
 @Dan40 because I feel like it, @Trinnity for her gif power, @Calypso Jones who would have made the list if her sons were actually marines, and @Randy Kuhlman and @Matthew for giving us Marines people to make fun of on here.

----------

Aldo Raine (08-09-2013),Dan40 (08-07-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-07-2013)

----------


## Dan40

> I've decided to be controvershal
>  @Gemini  Preacher Dog
>  @Ethereal  Brainy Dog
>  @Aldo Raine  Asshole Dog
> 
> @New Guy Marine Max Something Old Corps Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Air Farce archery poster.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Love the Air Farce archery poster.


The Chair Force is like the retarded gay red haired stepchild of the military except for OceanLoverOH. Let's face it, tho, all the other branches wishes they were us.  We're the ballers they wished they could be.   :Cool20:

----------


## Trinnity

Thanks, BG. That's ma*gif*icent.

Here are some gifs for our manly military he-men:











I have one of a girl firing a gun and she's topless. Who wants to see it?
Make that TWO.

----------

KSigMason (08-07-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-07-2013),texmaster (08-07-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-07-2013)

----------


## Archer

Six favorite posters? As far as posts go I really do not give a crap.

I get a kick out of all the JarHeads and I love the tude (except when they go gay one me)

Rina, Trinn, TRAT and the rest. Like you all.

Sad to say my faves are the NAZI boy and 911. I need to take it a little easier on them though. I hear being my bitch has made their asses hurt.
 :Bananabutt:  Don't worry I am not gay I am just punking my bitches.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Six favorite posters? As far as posts go I really do not give a crap.
> 
> I get a kick out of all the JarHeads and I love the tude (except when they go gay one me)
> 
> Rina, Trinn, TRAT and the rest. Like you all.
> 
> Sad to say my faves are the NAZI boy and 911. I need to take it a little easier on them though. I hear being my bitch has made their asses hurt.
>  Don't worry I am not gay I am just punking my bitches.


 @Archer

you hold a special non gay place in my heart, but I've got about two weeks left of making the most out of being a 03.

----------

Archer (08-07-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Sad to say my faves are the NAZI boy and 911. I need to take it a little easier on them though. I hear being my bitch has made their asses hurt.
>  Don't worry I am not gay I am just punking my bitches.


You ran 9/11 off. Maybe he'll come  back.

----------


## Archer

> @Archer
> 
> you hold a special non gay place in my heart, but I've got about two weeks left of making the most out of being a 03.


I saw a post by him after that and I left things alone. Sometimes things hit too close to home.

----------


## Archer

> Thanks, BG. That's ma*gif*icent.
> 
> Here are some gifs for our manly military he-men:


I could look at that all day.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-07-2013)

----------


## texmaster

> I have one of a girl firing a gun and she's topless. Who wants to see it?

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-07-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-07-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> I could look at that all day.


I believe you.

----------


## Archer

> 



Hmmph I would rather see a covered purdy ass that any naked tits.

----------


## texmaster

> Hmmph I would rather see a covered purdy ass that any naked tits.


I'd rather not choose between the two.

----------


## Archer

> I'd rather not choose between the two.


I would :Smile:  A little fetish of mine you know. Some it is feet or hands. For me it is child bearing hips and a healthy ass. Signs of a breeder :Smile:

----------

texmaster (08-07-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

@TheTemporaryBG:  Baby of Papa Devil Dog?  I absolutely love that.....can't wait to tell Dad!

And this cracked me up:
m16 archery.png
That's kinda how I felt the first time I went to the rifle range!  In the early 70s when I was in basic training, women were prohibited from combat positions, so we never got to touch the M-16s (we went to Revlon makeup class and learned to pluck our eyebrows instead...truth).  My class was only the 4th female class ever to run the combat course.  The first time I had weapons training was during Desert Storm, and by that time, I was an E-7.  I was scared to death of that M-16....you don't really think I'm gonna shoot a weapon that *I* took apart and put back together, do you?  The damn thing'll blow up in my face!  All the young cops and firemen in class were laughing at me.  The instructor said, "Don't worry, honey, it's just like sex, once you've done it, you'll love it!"  (Yeah, well, I didn't much care for THAT the first time either!)  They put me waaaaay over on the furthest part of the range, all by myself, with this little old guy (had to be 80) for private instruction.  He was very patient with me, and finally told me that teensy target was my ex's ass.  BLAM BLAM BLAM.....I was awarded a marksmanship ribbon for shooting a perfect score in all positions.....one of only 2 in the class....my turn to laugh at the kids!  Word gets around fast....when I got back to my office, there was a big drawing of a smoking M-16, and under it it said, "RAMBETTE".  My commander made a big deal out of my marksmanship ribbon when he formally awarded it to me.....he'd never awarded it to a woman before.

YOU have become one of my favorite posters!

And as far as the USAF being not-as-military as the Marines, you're right......BUT AT LEAST WE AREN'T THE COAST GUARD!

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-08-2013),TheTemporaryBG (08-07-2013),Trinnity (08-07-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

Alright... @texmaster. I'll leave it up for a FEW MINUTES. It's midnight here...

<gone> 

I better not get bitched at for this....it says in the rules titties and butts are okay.

----------

texmaster (08-07-2013)

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Alright... @texmaster. I'll leave it up for a FEW MINUTES. It's midnight here...
> 
> <gone>
> 
> I better not get bitched at for this....it says in the rules titties and butts are okay.


BAD BAD TRINNITY......lolololol

----------

texmaster (08-07-2013)

----------


## Archer

> Alright... @texmaster. I'll leave it up for a FEW MINUTES. It's midnight here...
> 
> I better not get bitched at for this....it says in the rules titties and butts are okay.


Got any rear shots?

----------


## OceanloverOH

@Trinnity, better remove the pics from my and Archer's responses too!

----------

Archer (08-07-2013)

----------


## Archer

> @Trinnity, better remove the pics from my and Archer's responses too!


just deleted mine.

----------


## texmaster

> Alright... @texmaster. I'll leave it up for a FEW MINUTES. It's midnight here...
> 
> <gone> 
> 
> I better not get bitched at for this....it says in the rules titties and butts are okay.


Which is you?

----------


## Trinnity

Ruh roh. Well, I guess they're not gone. 
*
Now it's not my fault.* :Pointlaugh:

----------


## Archer

> Which is you?


the ass shot is her!

----------

Trinnity (08-07-2013)

----------


## texmaster

> the ass shot is her!


You and your Butt shots!

----------


## Trinnity

> @Trinnity, better remove the pics from my and Archer's responses too!


Can't fingers broken.




> just deleted mine.


Chicken



> Which is you?


Now you know better than that. I'm not into tatts.

----------


## Archer

> Can't fingers broken.
> 
> Chicken
> Now you know better than that. I'm not into tatts.


If it had been an ass shot it would have stayed!

----------


## texmaster

> Now you know better than that. I'm not into tatts.


I was hoping you'd say that.

----------


## Trinnity

@Archer

here ya go

----------


## Trinnity

Archer is SO impatient.

----------


## Archer

> @Archer
> 
> here ya go


Dayum! Man now I have the urge to pull it out of her crack with my teeth! Still it is purdy but a little narrow.

Thanks.

----------


## Trinnity

Alright. I'm calling it a night. See ya tomorrow.

----------


## Archer

> Alright. I'm calling it a night. See ya tomorrow.


Good morning.

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Alright... @texmaster. I'll leave it up for a FEW MINUTES. It's midnight here...
> 
> <gone> 
> 
> I better not get bitched at for this....it says in the rules titties and butts are okay.


Naturally, it would cone and go while I'm away >_> PM? :P

----------


## OceanloverOH

@garyo will be proud when he sees what we've done to his thread...........

----------

Perianne (08-08-2013)

----------


## President Peanut

> @TheTemporaryBG:  Baby of Papa Devil Dog?  I absolutely love that.....can't wait to tell Dad!
> 
> And this cracked me up:
> Attachment 1016
> That's kinda how I felt the first time I went to the rifle range!  In the early 70s when I was in basic training, women were prohibited from combat positions, so we never got to touch the M-16s (we went to Revlon makeup class and learned to pluck our eyebrows instead...truth).  My class was only the 4th female class ever to run the combat course.  The first time I had weapons training was during Desert Storm, and by that time, I was an E-7.  I was scared to death of that M-16....you don't really think I'm gonna shoot a weapon that *I* took apart and put back together, do you?  The damn thing'll blow up in my face!  All the young cops and firemen in class were laughing at me.  The instructor said, "Don't worry, honey, it's just like sex, once you've done it, you'll love it!"  (Yeah, well, I didn't much care for THAT the first time either!)  They put me waaaaay over on the furthest part of the range, all by myself, with this little old guy (had to be 80) for private instruction.  He was very patient with me, and finally told me that teensy target was my ex's ass.  BLAM BLAM BLAM.....I was awarded a marksmanship ribbon for shooting a perfect score in all positions.....one of only 2 in the class....my turn to laugh at the kids!  Word gets around fast....when I got back to my office, there was a big drawing of a smoking M-16, and under it it said, "RAMBETTE".  My commander made a big deal out of my marksmanship ribbon when he formally awarded it to me.....he'd never awarded it to a woman before.
> 
> YOU have become one of my favorite posters!
> 
> And as far as the USAF being not-as-military as the Marines, you're right......BUT AT LEAST WE AREN'T THE COAST GUARD!


 @OceanloverOH:

That really isn't very fair. The Coast Guard does their job every day, peacetime or wartime. And they do the firefights with drug cartels. What does the AF do? ;-) Seriously though, when I was overseas the only Airmen I seen were in the gym. Never worked because contractors getting paid $200K+ were doing their job. One of the first things to go will be the contractors under my administration. The services are going to learn to be self-sufficient again like they used to be. Now I will say this about the Air Force: Your women are HOOOOOTTTTT! And mostly stuck up, girly girls, but there were a few I met that didn't mind getting dirty...

----------


## Dan40

> Dayum! Man now I have the urge to pull it out of her crack with my teeth! Still it is purdy but a little narrow.
> 
> Thanks.


EEwwww, poop floss.

----------

Archer (08-08-2013)

----------


## Archer

> EEwwww, poop floss.


In all honesty I am bothered by people that have their pants up their ass crack. I have the compulsion to just grab grab a persons ass and pull them out. Nothing sexual about it really, it just bothers me to no end. My wife know it and I have told her as much.

----------


## Trinnity

It looks terribly uncomfortable.

And @Archer ....all-a-sudden you're trying to convince me you're socially reserved in your view of women?
 :Biglaugh:

----------


## Archer

> It looks terribly uncomfortable.
> 
> And @Archer ....all-a-sudden you're trying to convince me you're socially reserved in your view of women?


Me? I know not of what you speak!

I am a complex individual :Smile:  I do not lie so it appears that I am diametrically opposed to myself at times.

----------


## Dan40

> In all honesty I am bothered by people that have their pants up their ass crack. I have the compulsion to just grab grab a persons ass and pull them out. Nothing sexual about it really, it just bothers me to no end. My wife know it and I have told her as much.


Say Women!  Say Women!  Don't say "people"  or "persons,"  Say Women.


Eeewwww.

Guy got his pants up his exit, he can keep em there.

----------


## Archer

> Say Women!  Say Women!  Don't say "people"  or "persons,"  Say Women.
> 
> 
> Eeewwww.
> 
> Guy got his pants up his exit, he can keep em there.


WOMAN THEN I forgot about those people.

----------


## Aldo Raine

> I've decided to be controvershal
>  @Gemini  Preacher Dog
>  @Ethereal  Brainy Dog
>  @Aldo Raine  Asshole Dog
> 
> @New Guy Marine Max Something Old Corps Dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is all true except the Asshole Dog part.  I'm more like Awesome Dog.

----------

